# 1856 blazer ss top speed



## rickstruckrepair (May 17, 2014)

what is the top speed of a blazer ss 1856 .080 with 60/40 merc tiller steer with rear seat and deck only I know they are not all the same but prob close thinking of buying one can anyone help


----------



## semojetman (May 22, 2014)

Are you sure its a 1856 and .080" ????

Anyways, I would guesstimate it to run between 27-32mph.
But in a boat that size every little thing makes a difference


----------

